# Epupz - any idea where it has gone



## Bosworth (17 November 2007)

as it says really - each time i put the web address in I get address not found. But if I google it it has a site address but I just can't get in. Has the site been taken down?


----------



## Maesfen (17 November 2007)

I've just googled it and got straight in and it seems to be as busy as ever!
http://www.epupz.co.uk/


----------



## echodomino (18 November 2007)

I've not been able to get on, which is annoying because I need to delete Jim's ad as a stud dog --------- he has NO NACKERS!! LOL


----------



## Bosworth (18 November 2007)

ah - yes - today it is working, thanks for checking. Must have been a blip


----------



## Maesfen (18 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I've not been able to get on, which is annoying because I need to delete Jim's ad as a stud dog --------- he has NO NACKERS!! LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can see that might be a problem when the ladies start to call!


----------

